# I am new to Medicare and a little confused



## KokosMomMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I have Parts A and B of course, and I get help with prescriptions (75% help) so that is Part D right? Or is my government help with prescriptions not a Part anything but just help.  What is Medigap? I would really love for someone who has gone through it all to try and explain Part D and Medigap and Donut Hole. I have had people speak in technical gobbly gook LOL but now I need a real person to put it in laymans terms.  Thank you so much for helping :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi KokosMomMom, welcome!  I'm not on medicare yet and don't know much about it, but here's a site that may help a little bit...http://www.seniorark.com/senior_tips_medicare.htm


----------



## KokosMomMom (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for that site for reference! It explains it in terms that I can understand.  Sometime I think that they purposefully make it difficult to understand so that less people use it.

I think it would be great if that link were stickied at the top of this topic so that others can find it easily!


----------



## Beth Ward (Aug 18, 2018)

My supplement insurance is getting higher and higher.  I have to find some way to pay it, have medical issues.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 28, 2018)

KokosMomMom said:


> I have Parts A and B of course, and I get help with prescriptions (75% help) so that is Part D right? Or is my government help with prescriptions not a Part anything but just help.  What is Medigap? I would really love for someone who has gone through it all to try and explain Part D and Medigap and Donut Hole. I have had people speak in technical gobbly gook LOL but now I need a real person to put it in laymans terms.  Thank you so much for helping :love_heart:



First, you should be receiving in the mail the booklet "Medicare & You 2018" now and every year after. If you did not get it visit medicare.gov or call 1-800-633-4227. When you call them they are trained to explain so we can understand so relax. Part D is for prescription drugs. Medigap is an addition to your Parts A and B and you pay for it in addition. Medigap covers expenses not covered by Parts A and B like co pays, deductibles, and other miscellaneous expenses. It can be a little costly so look hard at it before you decide. I did not opt for it because I am in good health.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 28, 2018)

Medigap is coverage for things that Medicare does not cover. You will find that there are limits and deductibles with Medicare. Medigap will do away with all of you out of pocket expenses or most of them depending on your plan. I strong suggest that you look into Medicare Advantage. Medicare pays insurance firms per person and in return for using them, the insurance company provides better benefits than regular Medicare does. For instance, for free I get a $6,000 limit on my out of pocket. However I pay $80 a month to limit my out of pocket to $2000  year plus I get some other benefits for my money. 

Best thing you can do is to go to the AAPR website and search for Medicare plans. Then call them and you will find them very helpful, They will ask you questions, even what medications you are taking, then suggest a plan for you or more likely a choice of several plans and explain the differences. You also need to get a plan that is supported locally. Not all doctors will accept all the plans, some may not even accept Medicare as we found out.

Also remember to file for it on time or else it will cost you more later. This is too complex a topic go be answered in a post so talk to AARP and they will set you straight.


----------

